
What is the Yellow Cake? (2004) - yread
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2004/feb/10/research.highereducation
======
cabirum
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowcake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellowcake)

